# This Completes My Little Herd



## Marnie (Nov 1, 2005)

You know, I was just looking for one jenny for a pasture mate for Vanilla Bean. I talked to a guy about one and he told me about the 3 he had and he wanted to keep them together. They are mother, daughter and grandmother. He made me such a good deal that Nate told me to just get them all! Nate, the one that wanted me to sell all mine last time has become a donkey lover. He's changing. But I'm thrilled and can't wipe the smile off of my face. I don't want any more, just these 4, none are bred for next yr but some day I want little ones. There's just nothing cuter and sweeter. They arrived yesterday and here they are, meet the new girls, Dolly, Hannah and Hilda.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 1, 2005)

Awww...what a cute trio.


----------



## shminifancier (Nov 1, 2005)

How neat, just all hugable


----------



## jdomep (Nov 2, 2005)

They are lovely! I think DH must have liked them and just didn't know it


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 2, 2005)

Aren't they just too sweet Marnie!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh Marnie, I am so happy for you and these new pasture pals are so cute!



Sometimes it just takes "the other half" a little while to come around to OUR way of thinking.



Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 2, 2005)

Their adorable Marnie - lucky you!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 2, 2005)

Love them!!!!!

Is the one in the middle a frosted white or a Blue-eyed white???

Very pretty Jenny's Congrats!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 2, 2005)

They are beautiful.We have two Jennys and we love them.



Congratulations.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 2, 2005)

DONKEY HOG!!! That is exactly what Marnie is!!

I came up to see these darling little donkeys and she won't give me any of them!!

I have already bonded with Hannah but does Marnie care? NO! She just wants all of them for herself!!!

Of course I am just kidding!! But I would certainly love to have a donkey!!!

Meanwhile, guess I will just have to help spoil and love on Marnie's Dolly, Hannah, Hilda, Vanilla Bean and that darling little Jumpin Bean!!!


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 2, 2005)

Hee hee - arnt their names just so cute?



Yup - Marnie's a donkey hog!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 3, 2005)

I am NOT a Donkey Hog! I told you that you can have Jumpin Bean and rumor has it that you have a $500 check from your boarder that your husband doesn't know about. Jumpin Beans price is now $500 and I deliver free! See -- I do share!

Thanks folks for the kind comments. I just love these donkeys, they're such kind, gentle souls.


----------



## pepperhill (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Marnie, I am just green with envy!!!



Why can't I ever happen on to incredible things like this? They look fantastic....exactly what I want! I just got a spotted jack, Bullet the Wonder Stud, and altho I have a grey jenny, I would love to have spotted ones like you. Congrats! (My husband is just the opposite. He loves the mini donkeys but isn't sure what the mini horses are for



) Linda


----------



## yankee_minis (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm jealous!! They're pretty!

Isabella is doing great here, Marnie. And I am sooo glad I bought her from you. It was worth the trip out there!!

We're hoping for babies next fall...so cross your fingers!

Here ya go, Marnie. Izzy Update!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh, Tracy, thank you! When I first saw Vanilla Bean, her head and face reminded me so much of Isabella, I fell in love with her immediately. I'm happy she has a nice home with you, the little girl is darling too. Here's Vanilla Bean, doesn't her face look a little like Isabella's? In real life it does.


----------



## HJF (Nov 19, 2005)

So adorable! Their ears make them so loveable and sweet



, don't ya think?


----------

